# Which white paint and sprayer for refinishing bathroom cabinets?



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

A few years back I redid our bathroom cabinets with a Rustoleum Cabinet refinishing kit that my wife found at the big box store. she absolutely hated the orange red oak cabinets that came stock in our house. But now these things are looking pretty grungy and this was a brush on kit. I would like to spray on a better quality white paint. I have had good luck with General Finishes products, but never sprayed them. Open to other brands that are easy to use and cleanup as well. Looking for a satin type of paint. I also need a sprayer to spray it, but I have a 30 gallon 5hp compressor. (my last sprayer accidentally got hooked up to 150psi)


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Something to consider instead of paint is tinted lacquer. If you want to stick with General Finishes products, their Brushable White Enamel gets good reviews and can be sprayed according to their site.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

I've sprayed General Finishes products a decent bit (not an expert by any stretch, but am familiar). I began spraying their WB poly 20+ years ago and loved how it worked.

I have used everything from interior latex through an inexpensive Wagner system, all the way to higher end lacquer finishes through really good HVLP systems. It's all doable. A little patience and following directions goes a long way! LOL

For a lot of my project here at home, I tend to use latex (mostly because it's very affordable and durable enough for our use). But, if doing projects for paying clients? i tend to buy the best product that will fit into the budget.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Something to consider instead of paint is tinted lacquer. If you want to stick with General Finishes products, their Brushable White Enamel gets good reviews and can be sprayed according to their site.
> 
> - Rich


As mentioned, I am open to whatever will work and is fairly easy to learn and cleanup. that said I am willing to learn new things and buy what I need within reason. I live in So Cal so there are some local paint stores here as well as the big chains like Sherwin Williams, etc.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

30gal - 5hp is a bit of an odd configuration. Are you sure of the specs?

True 5 hp compressors generally have much larger tanks.

Interior latex paint is not a good choice for bathroom cabinets.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Are you going to completely strip them or just sand and recoat?

If your going to strip-CV.

On the cheap, HF pressure pots work ok. On the other end of spectrum, I love my AAA.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Are you going to completely strip them or just sand and recoat?
> 
> If your going to strip-CV.
> 
> ...


just sand and recoat preferably. 
i am a bit confused on HF because they have like 5 or 6 different hvlp guns. from $16 on up to $250 or so


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> 30gal - 5hp is a bit of an odd configuration. Are you sure of the specs?
> 
> True 5 hp compressors generally have much larger tanks.
> 
> ...


oh sorry, its 6hp.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

The purple cup gun is decent from HF. never used it with WB.

I forgot to mention that if you go pressure pot from HF and solvent based, you will need to change hoses. The stock ones melt like ice cream with solvent based.

Just sanding and recoating probably eliminates conversation varnish. You could probably get away with precat lacquer. Which is extremely easy to use.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> The purple cup gun is decent from HF. never used it with WB.
> 
> I forgot to mention that if you go pressure pot from HF and solvent based, you will need to change hoses. The stock ones melt like ice cream with solvent based.
> 
> ...


i'll need to research the precat lacquer like Rich mentioned.

Also, i don't know the ELI5 between the pressure pot type gun and gravity feed gun like the cheap purple one.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

So that is a Craftsman compressor. Their hp ratings were always high. That might be a 2-3 hp motor at best if it runs on 120 volts.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> So that is a Craftsman compressor. Their hp ratings were always high. That might be a 2-3 hp motor at best if it runs on 120 volts.
> 
> - ibewjon


Yeah older Craftsman professional. just going off what it says, i don't own a dynomometer like the rest of the people have to test it with lol. it can run all my airtools like die grinders, airsaws, vaccuum pumps etc continuously at 90 psi, so i highly doubt it will be a problem intermittently spraying some low pressure paint.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> So that is a Craftsman compressor. Their hp ratings were always high. That might be a 2-3 hp motor at best if it runs on 120 volts.
> 
> - ibewjon


It's very common for manufacturers to rig their numbers. Generally what they're using is either the locked-rotor amperage, or the startup amps. Both are much higher than the operating figure.

HP is kind of a misleading number for compressors anyway. CFM is what matters. It varies based on pressure, so look at the 40 PSI figure. If your compressor exceeds the CFM rating for the gun, you're good. If it is close, all that means is that you might have to wait for the compressor to catch up. If it's too low though, you're toast. You'll spend more time waiting than spraying.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> So that is a Craftsman compressor. Their hp ratings were always high. That might be a 2-3 hp motor at best if it runs on 120 volts.
> 
> - ibewjon
> 
> ...


Well, i know my vaccuum pump pulls 4.2 Cfm at 90psi. i just used that for an hour last weekend redoing my car AC. The purple gun at HF says 6.0 cfm at 40 psi, but i don't know how to do the conversion. The bathroom is just 2 normal size master bathroom vanities with one side of each against a wall, each with 2 doors, 1 false drawer and 3 drawers. not a huge surface area.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> The purple gun at HF says 6.0 cfm at 40 psi, but i don't know how to do the conversion.
> 
> - SMP


It might be in the specs for the compressor. I see that often where they list the 90 and 40 psi CFM ratings.

I had an old Craftsman compressor that was rated at 3 hp and 20 gal and it ran the HF gun just fine. I'd guess yours will do even better.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> The purple gun at HF says 6.0 cfm at 40 psi, but i don't know how to do the conversion.
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


Ah ok there was another sticker, although i am not sure what SCFM vs CFM:


----------



## Shelz (Jun 28, 2021)

we did something similar to this last summer and just used a regular bathroom 'easycare' paint.
It did a great job and hasn't given any problems so far.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I am not saying the compressor won't do the job, just commenting on the Sears over rating. They did that with shop vacs and other machines as well. They invented something called "developed horsepower". They also found a way to bankrupt a good company. At least Lowe's will warranty most Craftsman wrench sets.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I am not saying the compressor won t do the job, just commenting on the Sears over rating. They did that with shop vacs and other machines as well. They invented something called "developed horsepower". They also found a way to bankrupt a good company. At least Lowe s will warranty most Craftsman wrench sets.
> 
> - ibewjon


yeah pretty normal. car manufacturers have done that for decades with HP and torque etc as well. Sure that car has 250 HP when going downhill below sea level at 62 degrees and 30% relative humidity with a tailwind, but thats engine HP, to the wheels when you dyno it actually may only be 200 or so.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Over on the NC forum, I have been turned on to pre-cat lacquer as the best finish for cabinets. I am about to do my kitchen with it.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I did one vanity using ProClassic (wb alkyd) and another using Target Coatings pigmented lacquer - no topcoats on either.

A bathroom vanity isn't going to see the abuse a kitchen will. Those paints are holding up well, but doing it over, I would use a topcoat.

IMO you don't need a $300 sprayer. Not being a professional, I doubt I would appreciate the difference. I've been very happy with the Husky HVLP I bought from HD. The purple guns from Harbor Freight can work…......until they quit.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

SCFM (the "S" means standard") is based on specific test conditions like temp and humidity. CFM is more general.

For purposes of compressors, consider the two equal.


----------



## MikeJ70 (Jul 18, 2018)

I have finished several projects with Target Coatings water based pigmented lacquer and have been very pleased. It sprays beautifully and sands really nice with no cut through and clean up is really simple with water. I use a Fuji Mini Mite 3 and have been pleased with it as well, but it is expensive.

Target Coatings customer service is top notch also.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

> oh sorry, its 6hp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea…....................that's not a 6 hp compressor; as I suspected.

The HF guns need roughly 10 -15 CFMs to atomize the spray and I 'd be surprised if your compressor is even rated for half that.

You'll also need a filter / drier setup on the air line. Another thing to consider is that waterbased finishes require a larger needle size than the HF guns generally come with. It's hard or impossible to source alternate needles/ nozzles/ aircaps for them.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

The HF guns will work fine with that compressor. You might need to work slowly. I had that same compressor and used it with multiple HF guns.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> The HF guns will work fine with that compressor. You might need to work slowly. I had that same compressor and used it with multiple HF guns.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Yeah thanks! I found the label with CFM, so its 8.6 at 40 psi, and the purple Hf gun needs 6.0. question, what the difference between the gravity feed like the purple vs the pressure pot style they have for like $50? Does one work better with less power?


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Have you picked a product? Water based is probably gonna need a larger tip.

I like the pressure pot better. It always seemed to me the flow of material was better with the pots.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Have you picked a product? Water based is probably gonna need a larger tip.
> 
> I like the pressure pot better. It always seemed to me the flow of material was better with the pots.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


kind of leaning towards trying some tinted lacquer.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Well if you go pressure pot, just remember you will have to change hoses to solvent friendly. Which costs more than the pot.

For white I did eventually order a gun off Amazon that had bigger tip. I think the hoses, pot, and gun cost 180ish. With this set up you can get some serious work done. I liked it much better than a cup gun.

I actually have an old set up I don't use. If you wanna pay shipping, you can have it. I'm getting ready to clean out shop anyway.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Well if you go pressure pot, just remember you will have to change hoses to solvent friendly. Which costs more than the pot.
> 
> For white I did eventually order a gun off Amazon that had bigger tip. I think the hoses, pot, and gun cost 180ish. With this set up you can get some serious work done. I liked it much better than a cup gun.
> 
> ...


sure PM me what you have. thanks!


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

HF pressure pot gun requires 10cfm ! And you'll need additional ariflow to keep the pot pressurized.

And while CWW is correct , they will work, he's not giving great advice on the work slowly part. Some finishes will flash off quickly and while your waiting for your compressor to catch up the wet edge will be gone and you'll be chasing your tail.

Spraying already has enough variables to worry about.


----------



## tdwilli1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Second the advice on the Target Pigmented Lacquer. Have used it on many bathroom vanities and is easily applied with my CA Tools 20G compressor with their LVLP gun (SPRAYIT SP-33000 LVLP). Only requires 4CFM and has 4 tip sizes available. You also apply more of their clear lacquer on top of the pigmented if you want more protection.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> HF pressure pot gun requires 10cfm ! And you ll need additional ariflow to keep the pot pressurized.
> 
> And while CWW is correct , they will work, he s not giving great advice on the work slowly part. Some finishes will flash off quickly and while your waiting for your compressor to catch up the wet edge will be gone and you ll be chasing your tail.
> 
> - xedos


The pot itself requires no air flow. That's why it's called a pressure pot. The only air that will enter the pot is what's replacing the contents, and that does not constitute a "flow."

Speaking from experience, the comment on maintaining a wet edge is pretty far-fetched as well. Think about it for a moment-finishes that flash off quickly are the evaporative ones like lacquer and shellac, and the notion of a wet edge makes no sense for them since they'll amalgamate with any existing finish, even if it's days old. Slower finishes aren't going to have an issue either for obvious reasons.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Second the advice on the Target Pigmented Lacquer. Have used it on many bathroom vanities and is easily applied with my CA Tools 20G compressor with their LVLP gun (SPRAYIT SP-33000 LVLP). Only requires 4CFM and has 4 tip sizes available. You also apply more of their clear lacquer on top of the pigmented if you want more protection.
> 
> - tdwilli1


Thanks for posting. i looked up that gun and seems to get a lot of good reviews as well.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Xedos, at one point I had 4 HF pressure pots and guns. Sprayed black, white, grey, and clear every week. And when I say I had that compressor, it wasn't I had one like it. I had that EXACT compressor. So I feel Im experienced enough to give advice on this subject.

SMP, I will check to see what tip size is tonight. But the pot is the 2.5 gal and 10' industrial hoses.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Xedos, at one point I had 4 HF pressure pots and guns. Sprayed black, white, grey, and clear every week. And when I say I had that compressor, it wasn't I had one like it. I had that EXACT compressor. So I feel Im experienced enough to give advice on this subject.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


If you think about it, he's giving you the ultimate compliment by telling you that you did something that can't be done. In other words, you achieved the impossible! Pretty awesome if you ask me.


----------



## MikeJ70 (Jul 18, 2018)

I forgot to mention that Target Coatings has an additive called CL100 to make the finish more durable. I have not tried it so I can't vouch for it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

All this talk about compressor .vs. gun CFM is missing a couple of details.

The difference between 125-150psi starting tank pressure and 30-40psi gun pressure, coupled with a large storage tank; provides a storage buffer that allows higher CFM usage for short periods, despite the continuous output rating of compressor being lower.

The issue using a compressor with CFM output below the gun output is compressor duty cycle. 
Compressors are always rated for duty cycle. Most home compressors are rated for low 25-50% duty cycle. Using more CFM than compressor can supply can create 100% duty cycle. If you don't stop/pause while spraying to stay within rated duty cycle; they tend prematurely wear out. Excessive duty cycle on oil-less compressors has been to known to overheat the pump, and might melt piston to cylinder wall. This is reason that most commercial shops use air compressor pumps rated for 100% duty cycle, with large continuous use rated motors.

Compressor duty cycle ratings are usually based on run time per hour. So if you only spray with high CFM gun for 15-30 minutes out of each hour, your compressor will be within duty cycle rating. Just remember the duty cycle is compressor run time to recover tank pressure, not spray time.

Moving forward to finish and sprayer choice:
The big challenge often found with WB finishes is they need a larger tip size, compared to solvent based finishes. Most solvent finishes spray well with 1.1-1.4mm tip. A WB finish mfg often recommends 1.6-1.8 mm tip. If using heavily pigmented WB finish, might recommend tip larger than 2.0mm. The difference in CFM of larger tip is not trivial. Have a 2.5mm tip primer gun that uses 24CFM. My little 6.5 CFM compressor runs continuously when I use it. Another 'trick' with spraying is the difference between a gravity feed and pressure cup/tank feed. Can often use smaller tip with pressure feed paint supply, which also reduces air CFM, compared to larger tip gravity fed gun to output same number of gallons per hour.
So what ever finish you choose to use, look to the mfg for spraying recommendations. Every one of the commercial suppliers has parameters recommended.

Large CFM demand for WB is one reason that turbine sprayers are often recommended for pigmented WB.

+1 Target Coatings WB lacquer. 
I would never use it for kitchen/bath without the extra catalyst. Catalyst lowers water permeability, and gives harder finish. But, talk to target about using it in Satin sheen. Most catalyst tend to add some gloss.

IMHO - If you are willing to use commercial grade WB coating from Target Coatings, might as well find a local industrial wood finish supplier. Then you can local advice and ready product supply? My finishing quality improved a lot when I stopped buying finish from big box stores.

Look for distributor of:
Ml Campbell - Agualente is decent WB lacquer

Renner - My current favorite WB top coats. 
Offers a 'Gen III' WB 851 2 part poly that as tough as post catalyzed CV.

Sherwin Williams - bought Gemini Coatings which has decent WB pigment lacquer

AkzoNobel - Most of Sikkens solvent products I have used are top notch. Haven't used the newer WB finishes.

Target Coatings has been opening regional distributors. 
Might get lucky, find one nearby, and save a bunch on shipping.

Best Luck!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

SCFM which stands for Standard Cubic Feet per Minute is a metric that measures the volume of air being passed from the compressor to the air tool.

CFM is just what it says. For air tools/compressors they almost always use the SCFM. Back when the older Sears units didn't, Since 1980 or so it's become pretty much a standard.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> All this talk about compressor .vs. gun CFM is missing a couple of details.
> 
> The difference between 125-150psi starting tank pressure and 30-40psi gun pressure, coupled with a large storage tank; provides a storage buffer that allows higher CFM usage for short periods, despite the continuous output rating of compressor being lower.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cap'n! all very helpful. my local lumber supplier carries Mohawk and Sikkens as well as GF and a small selection of other brands. my local paint supplier where I buy Benjamin Moore hose paint did have some Target coatings. i Think they are called Shilpark


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have some purple guns. With a little tinkering, you can do a lot with them.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=how+to+make+my+purple+gun+leak+proof


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> .... my local paint supplier where I buy Benjamin Moore house paint ….. - SMP


Hmm?
If your Benjamin Moore distributor carries Target, they might carry Lenmar Coatings - which is Benjamin Moore industrial wood finishing products. Have used Lenmar solvent based lacquers many times with great success. Lenmar CAB Lacquer handles just as well as Sherwin Williams version IME. Lenmar even sells stand alone flattener, so you can adjust gloss level.

When I lived in Tucson, had a supplier that raved about Lenmar Duralaq WB acrylic modified lacquers. Moved before I had chance to try it. Not as readily available near me now. There have been a couple finishing threads on LJ where it gets honorable mention.

Best Luck.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> .... my local paint supplier where I buy Benjamin Moore house paint ….. - SMP Hmm?
> If your Benjamin Moore distributor carries Target, they might carry Lenmar Coatings - which is Benjamin Moore industrial wood finishing products. Have used Lenmar solvent based lacquers many times with great success. Lenmar CAB Lacquer handles just as well as Sherwin Williams version IME. Lenmar even sells stand alone flattener, so you can adjust gloss level.
> 
> When I lived in Tucson, had a supplier that raved about Lenmar Duralaq WB acrylic modified lacquers. Moved before I had chance to try it. Not as readily available near me now. There have been a couple finishing threads on LJ where it gets honorable mention.
> ...


interesting, i'll look into that as well. it was a different paint store and they were recently bought out by Shilpark. i do have a Wagner Flex IO 590 that claims it will spray WB lacquer.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

> The pot itself requires no air flow. That's why it's called a pressure pot. The only air that will enter the pot is what's replacing the contents, and that does not constitute a "flow."
> 
> Speaking from experience, the comment on maintaining a wet edge is pretty far-fetched as well. Think about it for a moment-finishes that flash off quickly are the evaporative ones like lacquer and shellac, and the notion of a wet edge makes no sense for them since they'll amalgamate with any existing finish, even if it's days old. Slower finishes aren't going to have an issue either for obvious reasons.
> 
> - Rich


Clearly you've never worked with some of the new waterborne coatings that that also tack off quickly. You've apparently also never had to wait for your compressor to to "catch up" to the gun because it can't produce enough cfm to drive the gun. Capt. explains the duty cycle thing much more eloquently than I can. And while the flow is minimal to the pot - it is still robbing capacity from the compressor's overhead to maintain it. Lowering the amount available that can be delivered to the gun.

SCFM ain't actual cfm either. My experience has been different for Steve's , tools that need continuous capacity like a sprayer will need approx a 50% boost in a compressor's SCFM to function well.

CWW, mssg. received.. But unless you gave your compressor to SMP, it really wasn't that actual compressor.
You are still ignoring SMP's largest issue in going with HF guns - LACK OF NEEDLES/NOZZLES. Those guns are going to be lousy at spraying thick waterborne coatings with the standard needle. And sure you can thin them, but that's not ideal. Furthermore, some coatings won't allow more than a 10% reduction.

Bottom line is recommending a HF gun for use with that compressor is not sound advice in my view. Can it work ? Sure, you've proven that. But, unless the end user is going to use exactly the same finish schedule as you and has access to your settings, ratios, and climate - he's going to have a more difficult road than with a more versatile tool. You even had to go out and buy a different gun at the end of the day. Spraying is hard enough without having the added complexity of getting a cheap spraygun to work outside it's range. I'd go with the Sprayit gun before any HF one with that compressor. In theory it has larger needles available. If you can get them is another matter.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> And while the flow is minimal to the pot - it is still robbing capacity from the compressor s overhead to maintain it. Lowering the amount available that can be delivered to the gun.
> 
> - xedos


Let's dispense with the baseless claims you're making and go straight to some math. A two-quart pressure pot is 0.067 cubic feet. Even if it emptied in one minute, the air flow to it would constitute less than 1/10 CFM.

Obviously it doesn't empty in a minute, so that figure is far smaller. Let's say that the pot empties in 20 minutes. That would mean that the flow into it amounts to 0.003 CFM, which is insignificant given the magnitude of CFM when spraying.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

Once agitating, you're missing the big picture.

The HF gun with the pressure pot isn't a good choice for that compressor and many waterborne coatings. Requires 10cfm and has no needle/nozzle choices. The lack of additional needles is what what makes it a poor choice even if the compressor will keep up.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Once agitating, you're missing the big picture.
> 
> The HF gun with the pressure pot isn't a good choice for that compressor and many waterborne coatings. Requires 10cfm and has no needle/nozzle choices. The lack of additional needles is what what makes it a poor choice even if the compressor will keep up.
> 
> - xedos


In other words, you realize you're wrong about the pressure pot and don't want to talk about it anymore.


----------

